# My first BBB with q-view



## toby bryant (Mar 17, 2014)

I picked up a 2 pack of Boston butt a couple of weeks ago to make pulled pork for my father-in-law's b-day. I only used one for the pulled pork so I thought I would turn the other into bacon. The birthday feast - pulled pork, coleslaw, grilled brussel sprouts, and Dutch's wicked beans. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 17, 2014






No pics it never happened, right?  Anyway onto the BBB. I mixed up a gallon of Pop's brine substituting kosher for sea salt and adding some garlic powder. I placed the deboned and split shoulder in the brine, weighed each half down with a small plate,and placed in the project fridge for ten days. I flipped them every other day. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 17, 2014






After ten days I removed them from the brine, rinsed them in cold water, patted them dry, peppered both sides, and placed them back in the fridge for 36 hours of pellicle formation. I did not do a fry test, I have used Pop's brine for belly bacon several times and it is always fantastic. In hindsight I probably should have since this is a different cut of meat. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 17, 2014






This morning I fired up the MES-30 and filled the AMNPS with PMC pellets. I kept the smoker temp between 80° and 100°.  













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 17, 2014






After 12 hours of bathing in hickory, maple, and cherry smoke. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 17, 2014






I am pleased with the color and they smell fantastic!  Placed them on cooling racks and put them back in the project fridge to mellow. Due to the work schedule it will probably be about 36 hours before I get to slice it up. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 17, 2014






Thanks for looking everyone. I will try and get some pics of the finished (sliced and vac sealed) product later this week. I think I see a BLT in my near future :yahoo:


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks great man! You'll love the BBB - it's tasty stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It's good you are letting it rest before slicing - it makes a difference  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My magic time seems to be 2 days  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Make sure you show us some sliced pics when you get it done


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2014)

Mmmmmm....... Bacon! You know college would have been a lot easier had I known about bacon back them! Just rub a little bacon fat behind each ear before heading out on the town! Wait, well it might have made college even harder come to think of it.....LOL

You know its gonna be good. You gonna share with her Dad?


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 18, 2014)

Your bacon looks great and so does the spread you had at the birthday party.


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 18, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks great man! You'll love the BBB - it's tasty stuff!  :drool   It's good you are letting it rest before slicing - it makes a difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will definitely get some pics up later this week. 



Foamheart said:


> Mmmmmm....... Bacon! You know college would have been a lot easier had I known about bacon back them! Just rub a little bacon fat behind each ear before heading out on the town! Wait, well it might have made college even harder come to think of it.....LOL
> 
> You know its gonna be good. You gonna share with her Dad?



I am sure we will have them over for BLT's on Thursday. 



Woodcutter said:


> Your bacon looks great and so does the spread you had at the birthday party.



Thanks Woodcutter


----------



## rlk438 (Mar 18, 2014)

:drool


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 20, 2014)

I got it all sliced up last night. Mountain o' BBB!













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 20, 2014






Diced up the end pieces for future batches of Dutch's wicked beans. I love those beans :yahoo:













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 20, 2014






Vac sealed and ready to freeze! The zip bag top right is what I cooked for dinner tonight. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 20, 2014






BBBLT's on a croissant bun with oven roasted garlic potatoes!  :drool













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 20, 2014






Pop's brine was perfect once again!  When we got done eating, my mother-in-law said "I have two shoulders in the freezer if you want to make bacon with those?"  I guess she liked it, lol. Thanks for looking everyone and for all the great things I have learned from all of you!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 20, 2014)

Woo hoo! Job well done man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's about time to start a new batch now


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Woo hoo! Job well done man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks B!  It was pretty tasty, and I am sure I will take the MIL up on her offer :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow.  Looks great
Did you inject the brine?

I want to try bbb.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice TB, great lookin smoke !!  :drool     Thumbs Up   

Justin


----------



## smokerslounge (Mar 20, 2014)

Not gonna lie I can't wait to try this.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 20, 2014)

Toby Bryant said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so can't wait till we have tomatoes again!


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Wow.  Looks great
> Did you inject the brine?
> 
> I want to try bbb.



I did not inject the brine. From what I have read here, if the meat is less than 2 inches thick there is no need to inject. 

Any of the experts are welcome to weigh in here. I am no authority.


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice TB, great lookin smoke !!  :drool     Thumbs Up
> 
> Justin



Thanks Justin



Smokerslounge said:


> Not gonna lie I can't wait to try this.



You should give it a try, it is not difficult and very tasty. 




Foamheart said:


> I so can't wait till we have tomatoes again!



These were store bought, not too bad, but not like fresh from the garden.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 21, 2014)

Toby Bryant said:


> I did not inject the brine. From what I have read here, if the meat is less than 2 inches thick there is no need to inject.
> 
> Any of the experts are welcome to weigh in here. I am no authority.



You are correct,  didn't know how thick it was.


----------



## disco (Mar 21, 2014)

Your father in law is a lucky man. A great meal. A son in law who cooks for him and one talented enough to make that bacon!

Well done!







Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks Real Nice, Toby!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can almost smell it from my house!!!

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 24, 2014)

Disco said:


> Your father in law is a lucky man. A great meal. A son in law who cooks for him and one talented enough to make that bacon!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> ...



Thanks Disco, my in-laws are very good to us and cooking is my favorite pastime. :grilling_smilie:  I don't know about talented, but I take direction well and this site is loaded with great directions. 



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Nice, Toby!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> I can almost smell it from my house!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear!  I have two more shoulders thawing in the fridge now for round two. :biggrin:


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad you're making more  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I ran out a couple days ago & had to make more myself


----------



## driedstick (Mar 26, 2014)

Dang nab it that looks great. - Very nice job


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 3, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Glad you're making more  :beercheer:   I ran out a couple days ago & had to make more myself  :smile:



Got them deboned and into the brine today. 



driedstick said:


> Dang nab it that looks great. - Very nice job



Thanks Driedstick!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 3, 2014)

Toby Bryant said:


> Got them deboned and into the brine today.


Good deal!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Mine is running low already


----------

